# Briggs Governor question



## Mcgiiver (Jul 19, 2013)

I have a 2400 watt Craftsman generator powered by a Briggs 135212 0160 01 engine or very similar (engine number tag is missing). The original governor spring (on left in Pic), was stretched out, and replacements are not available. So I improvised and made couple homemade springs. Installed one and set RPM to 3600 under load. However, when the load is removed the engine overspeeds to about 4100 RPM. Do I need a heavier spring on the governor or a lighter one? Or is there something else I am missing?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Replacement governor springs are still available and spring rates will be important for proper governor operation. The model type and code number off your engine will specify the correct spring. 
The correct governor spring for your engine I believe should be a Briggs & Stratton part # 691816


----------



## Sir Thomas (Dec 7, 2013)

Mcgiiver said:


> I have a 2400 watt Craftsman generator powered by a Briggs 135212 0160 01 engine or very similar (engine number tag is missing). The original governor spring (on left in Pic), was stretched out, and replacements are not available. So I improvised and made couple homemade springs. Installed one and set RPM to 3600 under load. However, when the load is removed the engine overspeeds to about 4100 RPM. Do I need a heavier spring on the governor or a lighter one? Or is there something else I am missing?


Correct me if I'm wrong 30yeartech but the model and serial number is stamped on either the shroud or the block. I've never seen one with a tag. The engine over reving with no load I think indicates a tight spring or the governor may need adjusting. With the spring on and everthing connected loosen the clamp screw. Move the throttle plate wide open the turn the governor shaft clockwise and tighten the clamp.


----------



## Mcgiiver (Jul 19, 2013)

Sir Thomas said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong 30yeartech but the model and serial number is stamped on either the shroud or the block. I've never seen one with a tag. The engine over reving with no load I think indicates a tight spring or the governor may need adjusting. With the spring on and everthing connected loosen the clamp screw. Move the throttle plate wide open the turn the governor shaft clockwise and tighten the clamp.


There was a tag with the engine number riveted on just above the recoils starter, but it is missing.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Sir Thomas said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong 30yeartech but the model and serial number is stamped on either the shroud or the block. I've never seen one with a tag. The engine over reving with no load I think indicates a tight spring or the governor may need adjusting. With the spring on and everthing connected loosen the clamp screw. Move the throttle plate wide open the turn the governor shaft clockwise and tighten the clamp.


Most engines have the numbers stamped into the blower housing, but on some they were on a tag riveted to the cover. You can see the rivet holes in his picture where the tag once was.


----------



## Sir Thomas (Dec 7, 2013)

30yearTech said:


> Most engines have the numbers stamped into the blower housing, but on some they were on a tag riveted to the cover. You can see the rivet holes in his picture where the tag once was.


Wow! Never seen one with a metal tag, especially a Briggs and Stratton, and I have worked on several but mostly older ones. Now that I look back on the picture I see the tag rivets, what's left of it. Missed it. Learn something new everyday.


----------



## xinggu (Mar 3, 2014)

We are professional Ring Die manufacturers and factory.We can produce high quality Pellet Die according to your requirements.More types of Pellet Mill Die wanted,please contact us right now


----------

